

First programmable quantum computer created  - edw519
http://www.sciencenews.org/view/generic/id/49951/title/First_programmable_quantum_computer_created

======
dlnovell
The ENIAC of quantum computing? Perhaps not, but immensely exciting! Maybe
it's more accurate to compare it to Colossus.

